# Elemente in XML



## guest (4. Aug 2004)

Hallo zusammen. Ich hab ein Problem, und zwar möchte ich ein Element aus einer Datei einfach komplett in eine neue datei schreiben. da gibts doch bestimmt ne möglichkeit, oder?


----------



## Roar (4. Aug 2004)

wie wärs mit element auslesen und element schreiben !!

oder ist deine frage dochnicht so blöd und ich versteh dich nur nich?


----------



## Guest (4. Aug 2004)

Naja das Programm ist halt dynamisch und es kann eine verschieden große anzahl von attributen haben...mmmhh 


```
public void createNewXMLStructure(List list) {
                  // Globale Variable!
		resultRootElement = (Element) list.get(0);
		Document doc = new Document(resultRootElement.getChildren());
		XMLOutputter oOut = new XMLOutputter("   ", true);
		SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder();		
		for (Iterator iter = list.iterator(); iter.hasNext();) {
			Element testElement = (Element) iter.next();
			testElement = new Element(testElement.getName());
			testElement.setAttribute(????????);
			resultRootElement.addContent(testElement);
			//System.out.println(testElement);
		}
		try {
			oOut.output(doc, new FileOutputStream("c:\\tmp\\xmlVergleich/CompareXml.xml"));
		} catch (FileNotFoundException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		} catch (IOException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		}
```


----------



## Guest (4. Aug 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie wärs mit element auslesen und element schreiben !!
> 
> oder ist deine frage dochnicht so blöd und ich versteh dich nur nich?



Also dass heisst ich kann nicht ein ganzes Element einfach an mein dokument dranhängen, sondern muss zuerst alle informationen auslesen.


----------



## Guest (5. Aug 2004)

javascript:emoticon(':idea:') k.A. warum aber es geht wohl doch, hatte wohl einen syntaxfehler


----------

